# Becoming a Doctor



## Freeflowingthoughts (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm in my 20s, about to finish my first Degree, and my goal is to get into Graduate Medical School after it.

Now, my current degree has nothing to do with medicine, but I am taking all the Pre requisites, and will hopefully qualify.

One of my biggest concerns, is maintenance of study. I'm an INFJ, and also have adult ADHD, I have a ridiculously hard time sitting down, and doing hours upon hours of work. I used to think it was Te Polr, but now I realise it's also (mostly?) the latter.

Is anyone here a doctor? Anyone here INFJ/IEI? Anyone who can give me advice?


----------



## ThisIsNotBrittany (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm taking prerequisites for medical school. I am acquainted with people who are doctors and who have completed medical school and are in or finishing up their residency. 
When I have difficulties focusing I find it effective to practice meditation, withdraw from most social formats(media and internet,) and talking out loud to myself about the work I am doing. 
I recommend the supplement N-Acetyl L-Tyrosine (NALT) for reduce stress and boost cognition and alleviate cognitive fatigue, but I strongly recommend, first, doing some research if this is unfamiliar to you to better determine if this supplement is something of interest to you.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Freeflowingthoughts said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm in my 20s, about to finish my first Degree, and my goal is to get into Graduate Medical School after it.
> 
> ...


Sorry you haven't gotten many responses. Unfortunately I'm not really who you're looking for... I'm an INFP who started college as pre-med and has since deviated. My dad is a physician and I've gotten to hear a lot of his stories of pre-med and med school if you're curious.* FWIW, I think it's hard for pretty much everyone to do hours worth of work, ADHD or not. If you haven't pursued looking into prescription medication, that could be helpful. There's also the Pomodoro technique, where you take 25 minutes of uninterrupted time to work and then 5 minutes to break. I've read a nutty amount of med student commentary on the SDN website and it seems like for the most part the student docs who work hard/play hard (i.e. study well but also take time to relax and have fun) are the ones who are the happiest and most successful. 


*

* *




My favorite med school story my dad tells is when they were dissecting cadavers and the professor was walking around with a donut. He goes over to a group of students to point out something in a body, leans over, and accidentally drops his donut into the abdominal cavity. Then he PICKS THE DONUT UP, BRUSHES IT OFF, AND EATS IT! :shocked::tongues:


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a friend who I suspect to be XNFJ that is in med school right now. Tbh, I'm not quite sure what he's pursuing specifically as I have not discussed these things in detail with him. All I know is that he currently works as a med tech in a pretty well-known hospital. 

I know another girl that is doing pre-med and I suspect her to be ENFP even though she has scored as an ENTP on MBTI tests. Everyone goes through a couple of classes they don't care much for regardless of major. And I definitely wouldn't depend on type to decide what career I should be after. I actually think NF's would make great doctors/scientists because a lot of them do care for people enough to want to help society in some way.


----------



## Daffy (May 11, 2016)

Hey Freeflowingthoughts!

I am finishing the 6th year of med school in Paris, in 3 weeks I will be an intern working full time at the public hospital for a 4 year training (to become an ER doctor). It took me 8 years to get to this point.
I'm an INFP and IEI, I can share a little of my experience with you.

In terms of being able to focus, well I don't have ADHD, but during my studies I went through a rather traumatic experience (6 months of chemo for a stage 4 Hodgkin's lymphoma). When I recovered, I had the hardest time focusing, I simply could not sit still. 
I found a solution, I bought a big white board for my bedroom and recited my courses standing up, scribbling away. I also solved clinical cases this way. It allowed me to work while pacing the ground, shaking off that extra emotion, and channelling my energy/will power into productivity.

I could write a novel, so just ask me for specific questions if you like, I'll be glad to answer 
All the best!


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm trying to get into medicine (more motivated by my parents and maybe financial security more than anything :dry, but I'll have to stay out a year to take my MCAT and polish up my science grades (they're low...and my overall GPA is only being held up by my public relations degree). 

My whole family is involved in the medical business and my dad is a internal medicine physician. My advice: be aware that medicine is a lifestyle than just a profession. It will take over all aspects of everything because the work is so demanding.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm taking pre-med reqs, too, and I can relate. I absolutely abhor studying, and I'm a commitment-phobe, so committing to something so big as being a doctor terrifies me. I've also been professionally diagnosed with anxiety and depression, and have an addictive personality. I'm a workaholic with crazy self-esteem issues, so naturally I thought it would be great to become a doctor. 

I mean, I'm in a stressful undergraduate environment, too, so I'm getting used to it, kind of. But for all my insecurities, the outside work I do in hospitals and with patients makes it all worth it, and makes me realize that this is what I want to do. I want to help people. I want to save lives. And if I can make it through this, then I'll be doing what I love.


----------

